# Delta 40-540 Scrollsaw worth $45?



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Ya just gotta love Craig and his list and yard sales. I found a Delta 40-540 for $45 and 2 wheel barrows over flowing with hardwoods for $15 today!! ) What do you scrollers think the Delta is worth? I have seen quite a few for $40 up, but never any like this one ;-))


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no idea about the delta you are talking about but for $45 you couldn't go wrong could you? Especially if you dont already own one.
I went through 2 cheap ones, which lasted many years each, until I finally had enough Of them being cheap and lashed out and got a really good-and $$$$$$$$$ one!!!!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about the model no. If it's the one with variable speed and the up from blade change then I think $45 would be a good buy if it's in good shape. Sorry so late with this. haven't had email for almost two weeks now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I wondered where you went Mike?? I bouhgt it. Good shape, variable speed, not sure what you mean aobut blade change. Used it the first time tonight.


----------



## GunSgt1863 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ha, got you beat! Delta 16" 2 speed 40-560 scroll saw with manual and custom made wood stand, $25 at a garage sale. Not bad for my first one. Can't wait to try it. I will be looking here for ideas. Now, to find a trailer full of wood for $5 LOL. Good deal, Top.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That's what I hate about finding a good deal; as soon as you grab it, another better one shows up:-(( I've even seen a couple = or $5 better on Craig's List )

I've been getting lot of freee wood. Now if I can get it dry without checking end to end ;-))


----------



## aadkins4 (Feb 10, 2016)

How did you like the Delta 40-540? I see one in our craigslist for $60. I have been wanting a scroll saw for a while now.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

If it works, I think $40 for a scroll saw sounds like a good deal. I don't use my cheapo that much, but when I need a scroll saw I'm happy to have it.


----------

